# [PCGH Extreme] Community-Contest im November/Dezember - Grafikbugs in Spielen



## Klutten (3. November 2009)

PCGHX-Community-Contest - jetzt mit zweimonatiger Laufzeit
​ 

So bald ihr den folgenden Banner in Zukunft auf der PCGH-Hauptseite oder hier im Forum erspäht, heißt es aufgepasst, denn wir veranstalten innerhalb der Community ab sofort wieder einen regelmäßigen Bilder-Contest mit dicken Preisen! Die Dauer eines Wettbewerbes wird ab jetzt immer zwei Monate betragen und natürlich mit attraktiven Themen gespickt sein.​ 

Zum Ende des Jahres noch einmal ein Wettbewerb der lustigen Art - Grafikbugs
​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 

* 
Worum geht es?*
Jeder Spieler kennt Situationen, die merkwürdig anmuten oder einen zur puren Verzweiflung bringen - die Rede ist von Grafikbugs in Spielen. Manchmal lacht man sich kaputt, an anderer Stelle sind sie einfach nur nervig. Wer also schon mal ein Spiel auf dem Rechner hatte, das mit solchen Kuriositäten gespickt war, der möge jetzt in die Tasten greifen und die Folgen schlechter Programmierung im Bild festhalten. Wir suchen die skurrilste, lustigste und abwegigste Situation. Macht also mit und tragt zur Belustigung bei, denn so nervig wie Bugs oft sind, überwiegt doch der lustige Aspekt um Längen. 
Ihr habt Fragen? Postet diese im Diskussions-Thread.​ Ihr habt bis zum *16.12.09 um ~18 Uhr *die Möglichkeit, Bilder in diesem Thread zu posten. Die Bilder müssen direkt im Forum als Anhang hochgeladen werden. Bilder externer Hoster bleiben unberücksichtigt. Wir treffen dann bis zum *18.12.09* eine Auswahl der besten Bilder, die anschließend in einer Umfrage, spätestens aber ab dem *20.12.09* von allen angemeldeten Usern der Community bewertet werden können. Die Bilder mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnen dann die ausgelobten Preise. Zum folgenden Monatsanfang beginnt dann der nächste Contest.

*Bilderupload leicht gemacht:

* Wie ihr die Bilder im Forum hochladen und im Thread verlinken könnt, erfahrt ihr in diesem Thread: 
[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum



*Teilnahmebedingungen:*



Ihr müsst Mitglied der PCGH-Community sein.
Ihr müsst einen Screenshot hochladen, das ihr selbst angefertigt habt. Ingame - keine Cutscenes.
Bildbearbeitung ist nur zum Beschneiden erlaubt.
Die Bilder *müssen als Vollbild *eingefügt werden.
*Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel*
In diesem Thread wird nicht diskutiert, hier werden Bilder hochgeladen.
Das Bild muss direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden, Bilder von Imageshack und Co. werden nicht berücksichtigt.
Es gilt: *1 Posting pro User mit bis zu 3 Bildern*. Weitere Postings eines Users werden kommentarlos entfernt.
Manipulationsversuche beim Bilder-Quickpoll führen zum Ausschluss und zur Sperre in diesem Forum.
Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen.

Damit dieser Thread lediglich gültige Beiträge erhält, nutzt bitte den Diskussions-Thread für jegliche Anfragen. Dorthin werden auch alle Beiträge verschoben, die in diesem Thread unerwünscht oder ungültig sind:
  [Diskussion] Community-Contest im November/Dezember



*Die Preise für diesen Contest findet ihr im Anhang dieses Beitrags.*

1. Platz -> Eine AMD-Tasche inkl. der Limited Edition von Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl
2. Platz -> Ein AMD Windbreaker in der Größe M
3. Platz -> Ein AMD Windbreaker in der Größe XXL

Bezüglich der Größen können sich die Gewinner später gerne abstimmen.


----------



## Klutten (5. November 2009)

Der neue Contest ist online. Die Gewinner des letzten Wettbewerbes werden morgen in der News natürlich auch noch einmal genannt. 

Viel Spaß beim Screenshotten.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. November 2009)

Na dann mach ich mal den Anfang, dazu dienen diese 3 Screenshot's, die ich im Laufe des Jahres mit Crysis Warhead gemacht hatte.


Zwei KVA-Soldaten in dämlichen Posen, und ein Hubschrauber, der eigentlich in der Luft sein sollte : 


Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. November 2009)

_*Ich hoffe die Gefallen euch wenn würde ich mir über FeedBack freun...!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*_


----------



## Eiche (7. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



STALKER CoP ein körper der zwischen alle wänden hängt kp wie das konnte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (7. November 2009)

Der fliegende Hirsch im Baum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Waffenhalterung in der Wand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bin ich in der Stadt durch den Boden gefallen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NocternalPredator (7. November 2009)

Tolles Timing, hab gestern Abend noch mit Freunden StarWars: Battlefront II gespielt. Plötzlich lässt einer ein Detonationspack explodieren, und die halbe Welt wird schwarz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord-elveon (7. November 2009)

Auch bei mir, perfektes Timing, hatte mir erst gestern wieder mal NWN2 angeschaut und das wollte ich doch unbedingt mit euch teilen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanille (7. November 2009)

Counter Strike: Source; de_dust2; keine Texturen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky; kein Boden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sacred 2; Joa toll ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majorguns (7. November 2009)

Sp dannn mal 2 Screenshots aus Crysis, die Waffe ist in der Luft stehen geblieben und ich konnte sozusagen "remoute" schießen  Die Waffen der Gegner waren ebenso nicht mehr vorhanden und ich konnte da ganz einfach ohne Schaden zu bekommen rumlaufen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (7. November 2009)

Haha, ein Bug Contest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^ das rosane auf dem Visier ist ein Platzhalter für Specular Map. Habe aus demselben Zyklus auch noch Bilder mit Platzhalter für Normal Map (Lila) und komplett kaputt (grün mit schwarzen Flecken)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^ Hier wurde mir vorgeworfen ich hätt VBS geklaut (ist aber Porto, mit wie man sieht, supertextur & lod fail)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^ ganz frisch ausm MP von grad eben ... kennt ihr noch diese Patschehändchen aus dem Y-Heft? 

.


----------



## comicar (7. November 2009)

so ich beteilige mich mal auch mit Crysis-Bildern

beim ersten hat mein Scharfschützengewehr die Schwerkraft beim zerschossenen Baum ausgehebelt

beim zweiten hat ein KI-Gegner, den man im Bild nicht mehr sieht DEN perfekten Parkplatz für sein Gefährt gefunden


----------



## Akkuschrauber (7. November 2009)

So, dann mach ich auch mal mit. Die ersten beiden sind aus FSX.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (8. November 2009)

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal beteiligen.

Ich habe drei , von Assassins Creed, Crysis Warhead und natürlich Gothic 3 ( wer hätte letzteres gedacht)

1.Altair der sich als Teil eines Erdhaufens tarnt und somit seine Feinde verwirrt, sowas nen ich mal gute Tranung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.O´Neil,  er wohl wieder etwas zu tief ins Glas geschaut, wobei das kein Grund ist gleich Kopfüber zulanden 
Und wo am ende der zweite Pilot hinverschwunden ist, bleibt auch offen , der noch im VTOL sitzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. In Gothic 3 haben jetzt auch Außerirdische einzuggehalten und auf Tempelsäulen ihre Botschaft überlassen, was man alles für Artefakte in Moral Sul findet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klofinga (8. November 2009)

da bin ich dabei,und hier meine 3 bilder ^^

1: die waffe im boden verankert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2: hexenschuß deluxe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3: aus dem stein gemeißelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TroyAnner (8. November 2009)

Hier was aus Need for Speed Most Wanted:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Poizei in MW ist mit Abstand die zärtlichste und verschmusteste



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Don´t Drink and Drive! Take a Joint and fly.


----------



## Derber-Shit (8. November 2009)

Dann mach ich mal mit. 

1. Half Life 2
2. F.E.A.R. 1
3. F.E.A.R. 1

Die zweite war ganz nützlich, auch wenn nur eine abgesehen war ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das da passierte mitten im Spiel. Der PC frierte kurz ein und plötzlich waren andere, noch NIE in FEAR gesehene Texturen da! Man beachte das gesicht an der Wand...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein interessanter Kampf, der nicht geendet hat... xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KBasti (8. November 2009)

Meine Bilder von Gothic3 
(sind schon alt, die Dateinamen entsprechen dem Datum der Erstellung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe diese Bilder in irgendeinem Bug-Thread, hier im Forum, bereits schon einmal gepostet. (falls das irgendwie ne Rolle spielt) Also mal sehen wie diese so wirken! 

EDIT: Es handelt sich hier bei um einen Schlamperei der Entwickler (davon ist auszugehen) dieser Bildfehler ist in jeder Version von Gothic 3 zu finden... in wie weit zählt das als "BUg".... :/ ...  (mal sone info ... )


----------



## tobi757 (8. November 2009)

So hab auch mal ein paar geile Bugs 

Zum einen FIFA09



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann einmal Counterstrike Source 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und einmal Day of Defeat Source



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (8. November 2009)

Jaja, die Tücken des Vertex Shaders... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRegal (8. November 2009)

Nach einer Explosion Kopf in der Wand. (Ghost Recon)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Füße raus =D (Grid)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Discolights (Penumbra)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## docmac (9. November 2009)

*Ich konte in Battlefield 2 diese Sreens machen , *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arhey (9. November 2009)

Hier mal paar Bilder :p
Das von GTA ist fast 1 Jahr alt. Damals noch mit 7950 GT bekannter Bug beim Release :S



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier frisch von Trackmania. Sieht noch einigermaßen aus, teilweise ist es schlimmer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doney (9. November 2009)

okay mein angriff der killer-ausrufezeichen jetzt nochma richtig (oblivion) 

1. hier seht ihr ein killerausrufezeichen in freier wildbahn... es bevorzugt ein durch lila wände begrenztes territorium 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. manchmal wagt es sich auch in die stadt aber dann auch nicht ohne die lila wände mit zu ziehn... achtet auf den köcher... köcher is muss... ohne köcher keine competition...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. unter den ausrufezeichenpelz vergibt sich ein orkähnliches wesen ohne oberkörper, arme und beine... auffällig sind die schönen stiefel für die nichtvorhandenen füße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (9. November 2009)

So, zunächst einmal eine untypische Boxenstrategie in GTR²
(Athlon XP2600+, 1GB DDR-333 Ram, GeForce 6800):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ArmA II auf sehr hohen Details (habe ich auch schon in den Community-Bugtracker eingetragen).
In etwa 150m Entfernung ist eine komplette Stadt, nur sieht man die einfach in diesem abgeschnittenen Brei nicht... 
(Core i7 920, 6GB DDR3-1600 Ram, GeForce GTX285):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Bug im guten alten Mafia (da waren noch viel mehr Objekte vertauscht, habe davon aber kaum noch Screenies)
(Athlon 800, 192 MB Ram, GeForce 2 GTS):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CptSam (10. November 2009)

Hier Bilder aus BF2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackDeath (11. November 2009)

Ok ich habe 2.

Einer ist von COD MW 2. Da hängt eine spieligur in der Wand. Ganzfrisch.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als zweites. Ein Screen aus  Crysis Wars (Multiplayer). Das steht eine Scar in der Luft und hat sogar geschossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (12. November 2009)

so, ich hab auch ein paar, aber nix besonderes
sind aus dem Spiel "Racer"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gowengel (16. November 2009)

ich hab au no n paar aus  COD4 aka Modern Warfare


Der hat sich aber auch nen komischen Ort zum sterben gsucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



N glitscher, der wohl zuviel geglitscht ist, und dabei ausgrutscht ist, weils so glitschig war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal was aus GTA IV, da ham die Autos wohl einwenig fliegen wollen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (21. November 2009)

Hier mal meine Exemplare.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2009)

hier mal ein bild aus Far Cry 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superman1989 (22. November 2009)

Huah! endlich was gefunden bei COD MW 2 

  Waffen können fliegen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Menschen stecken in der wand...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Füße...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






_


----------



## K-putt (23. November 2009)

was so alles beim zocken passiert 
man haben wir gelacht hehe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdlG (23. November 2009)

Im Anhang mal 3 Bilder von mir:

Das erste ist Sims 3, wo ich auf einmal eine komische Hautfarbe habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim zweiten habe ich in GTA 4 mit der Freundin eine interessante Knutscherei mit Kopf-in-Kopf-Kuss erleben dürfen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das 3. war einfach da... Nach einmaligem gegenfahren aber wieder normal gewesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (24. November 2009)

Gothic 3
physikalisch korrekte Sterbeszene?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis
auf der Mauer, auf der Lauer sitzt, ein kaputter PANZER




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Modern Warfare 2
Fehler in der Matrix?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selene (24. November 2009)

1.Bild
Oblivion: Statt Grabsteinen stehen da Aurufezeichen rum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) Schwuler CoD-Zocker ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein "Wallhacker" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. November 2009)

Battlefield 2142 aka. Bugfield 2142.
Wie zum Henker kommen da zwei Titanen hin und der Truppenheli hängt ja auch noch in der Wand. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fuel ist kann es auch ganz gut mit den Bugs.
Einmal abrupt aufhörendes, eckiges Wasser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch Häuser durch die man Fahren kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. November 2009)

da hatte jemand ganz schlechten geschmack bei den tapeten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. November 2009)

Hier mal meins....

*Ne fliegende Todeskralle
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Der hängt ne runde ab...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Stalker Frühstück....*
Mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. November 2009)

Habe ich bei Online zocken von MW2 gesehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hängt einer in der Luft


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. November 2009)

Bild 1:
NFSU Gras-Fehler, hatte ich auch bei NFSS viel krasser, aber das geht bei Win7 ned



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bild 2:
Crysis(Ist älter deswegen Demo), der ständer vom Geschütz steht noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit:
Paint sucks bei Bildverkleinerungen...
Ps FTW


----------



## Shurkien (30. November 2009)

Nochmal meine Bilder aus WoW:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jumjummjammjam (5. Dezember 2009)

Brasilianer trainieren für die Weltmeisterschaft in MW2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G-Beret (5. Dezember 2009)

Der Start in Level R: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Owly-K (5. Dezember 2009)

Fallout 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X Broster (6. Dezember 2009)

*Just Cause:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explosiv (6. Dezember 2009)

So ich bin dran. Zwei Bilder aus dem Multiplayer Crysis Wars und ein Shot aus dem Crysis-Single-Player.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Explosiv


----------



## roadgecko (6. Dezember 2009)

Modern Warfare 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fuzba (6. Dezember 2009)

FIFA 2010:

Also normalerweise haben die Kicker eine Haarpracht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icecold (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mal ein Bild aus dem FSX. Da bin ich mit einer F-18 aus der Schweiz kommend nach Deutschland geflogen und plötzlich war das Flugzeug nur noch eine Glashaube.
Falls jemand die nicht findet die ist in der Bildmitte über der Grenze, erkennbar an der unterschiedlichen Bodentextur (Deutschland:VFR Germany Süd; Schweiz: standard Boden-Textur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG icecold


----------



## tRauma (7. Dezember 2009)

Stalker CoP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FloTalon (11. Dezember 2009)

Da steck ich sprichtwörtlich fest:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ALARM: Magersucht erreicht Spielemarkt. Ein Vote gegen zu dünne Spielfiguren!!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube der fällt gleich runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

I Believe I can Fly...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flytrap (12. Dezember 2009)

Witzige Sache mit den Bug-Contest, wollt erst auch was von Crysis, CoD oder GTA posten aber letztendlich hab ich mich für SAW entschieden, von dem Game sind ja bis jetzt noch keine Screenshots am Start.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja das ist Detective David Tapp und der Stacheldraht ist nicht dran schuld. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht gewollt, die Irrenanstalt im Querschnitt und wie es aussieht in luftiger Höhe. Freier Fall für Tapp und nein wir sind nicht in der Twilight Zone oder auf Pandora. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nein das ist keine Ausgeklügelte und tödliche Rohr-Falle von Jigsaw


----------



## Ace (14. Dezember 2009)

COD MF2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soddei (16. Dezember 2009)

mal so nebenbei


----------



## Hardwell (16. Dezember 2009)

1. Ist von Nfs Undercover da bin ich in ne Tankstelle gefahren. Und auf einmal sin die Reifen von meinem Porsche weg!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Bei Battlefield Vietnam geht die Fahnenstange mitten durch den Panzer! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3. Das Bild ist von CSS in da map dust!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (20. Dezember 2009)

Die Umfrage ist online....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...-zum-community-contest-november-dezember.html​


----------

